# Friday Pics.......



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

It's Friday here...
1) Grand-daughter
2)Big Blues...Favorite
3) Crossed Swords, Baghdad, Iraq


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

Fun times riding







We are somebody in Luckenbach 







Ya not its purpose







Rappelling at A&M







Our month of fame


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Bank account since you were 5, good deal!


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

ya but it sure doesn't reflect that. lol


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Some pics from the new mud park in Alvin Mudland last opening weekend


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

few more


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

My little girl Hannah!

Duck hunt earlier in the week!

1890s Side by side 8 gauage ; all brass shells


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Daily visitors to our back yard on the Guadalupe.....


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

New old school style build I am working on. The old Lamiglass honey blanks were a favorite of mine and this one looks just like them in a MHX blank. It's already getting pretty slick, that's just 3 coats of color protector on it and I haven't put the first coat of epoxy on yet. It's still at least a couple of weeks away from being ready to get slimed up.


----------



## sweptvolume (Apr 1, 2010)

chiefcharlie said:


> Daily visitors to our back yard on the Guadalupe.....


Wow, you've got it made!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

This week is the PGA Coaching Summit and PGA Show in Orlando, 3 old friends and one of the greatest men I've ever known "Jerry D. Smith and I" are pictured in the middle

GoPro booth

K-Vest booth, I was one of the first to use their 3d technology in Texas 

Titleist Booth


Purple Heart Vet and his working dog at the show


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

Uh oh


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Mike Bender's Golf Academy, just outside of Orlando

Hanging with Bobby Clampett at Demo Day


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Little one headed to school. 
Friday funny.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I think this was from last summer but I found it in a box while looking for something else LOL Decided to spin it to see how it looks.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Adding the new RSD rocker box cover, smooth gas caps, and console to bike last weekend. I have posted a few over on the rider board already but figured I would added to the friday photos.

1) Low-profile console
2) Roland Sands Design rocker box covers
3) Covers install w/o tank
4) smooth gas caps w/o console
5) smooth console installed
6) console and caps installed
7) bike at work after being cleaned up a little


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*Pics from this past weekend.*

1. The girls and I at Kemah last Saturday.
2. Me and my wonderful hubby!!!
3. All of us.
4. Our new baby getting more and more spoiled with each passing day.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

pics from last weekend at our friends ranch in goliad


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Pics*

Full limits


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!
Few from the water, and some food!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Sweet dreams...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Random funny
Some client kills

















































Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Capt. Juarez (Jun 20, 2008)

*pics*

few from yesterday


----------



## Mallardman02 (Sep 13, 2007)

The Kids


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Nice pictures everyone...make sure that the little ones have ear protection when shooting. 
Our excuse was that we didn't know any better when I was young, but the results, having chitty hearing, really sucks.

TH


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

How about another custom Brute?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

My baby girl getting big.

27" red


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> Nice pictures everyone...make sure that the little ones have ear protection when shooting.
> Our excuse was that we didn't know any better when I was young, but the results, having chitty hearing, really sucks.
> 
> TH


huh? LOL


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Tater's latest adventure and our ******* Christmas lights outside. LOL


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Its been a rather tough hunting season for me this year. We've graduated my wife from grad school, changed jobs and helped start a new company from the ground up, moved,took care of a pregnant wife and had new baby boy just before Christmas (some of which explains my reduced presence on 2cool). I've been nearly two hours from all of my hunting places. I made the fewest hunts I've ever made, but the last one was great.

Early in the season I decided to take my grandfathers .308 to the range to sight it in. Papaw died back in '96, and the rifle hadn't been shot since dad sighed it in for him a coupla years before that. I got the range just before closing, fired two rounds and checked my target, 4" high and 3/4" to the right. Three clicks left and eight down and my next two were touching each other and just two inches high. It just felt like "money" I decided that the next deer I killed would be with Papaw's gun. Back in the case it went.

I've been looking for a deer for the freezer since day one, knowing that my hunting would be limited. Nary a deer did I see in my first 7 sits.

With the season closing last weekend I got an invite to hunt a place in Madison Parish where I knew there were LOTS of deer and some great bucks. I didn't know what I was going to be be allowed to shoot, but since I was invited to bring my daughter with me I knew it'd be fun.

She turned three in August and has been asking me since the first of Dec if I was going to kill a deer. She could hardly wait for our hunting trip. Her Mama got her dressed and ready and her toys and snacks all packed. Sunday afternoon I got to the property at the appointed time with a very excited little girl and a near perfect evening.

We weren't yet settled in the stand with the landowner when the first deer came out. There were half a dozen in the plot when two big does came out, he whispered to me that I could shoot either one. I elected to wait to see if a buck would come out.

My little girl was all smiles, eating snacks, coloring and looking out the windows at the deer. A little noisy, but probably better than I was when I was 5.

A bit after 5 she began to get a little antsy, and some of the yearlings right under the stand got nervous and trotted across the plot. We agreed that it might be time to go ahead and shoot the doe.

He hands me my rifle, and I guide my little girl to stand by him, and cover her ears.

Out the window goes Papaw's rifle, and with once glance to see that she's got her ears covered I downed the biggest doe. Her squealing "Daddy you killed a deer!" was music to my ears. Down we went for pictures.....she could hardly wait to touch her and look at her.

Its been a tough season, but Sunday afternoon was special because I spent it with a new friend, my daughter's first deer hunt, and Papaw's rifle.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

After the painting last week new carpet in.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Can someone give huntinguy some green for me! That is awesome!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

huntinguy said:


> Its been a rather tough hunting season for me this year. We've graduated my wife from grad school, changed jobs and helped start a new company from the ground up, moved,took care of a pregnant wife and had new baby boy just before Christmas (some of which explains my reduced presence on 2cool). I've been nearly two hours from all of my hunting places. I made the fewest hunts I've ever made, but the last one was great.


Might have to change your name from huntinguy to...familyguy

It's all part of the growing process. It makes the time hunting/fishing all the more special.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Mrschasintail said:


> Can someone give huntinguy some green for me! That is awesome!


Don't hit me without hittin her! That's a fine boy and she's raising him right!



bill said:


> Might have to change your name from huntinguy to...familyguy
> 
> It's all part of the growing process. It makes the time hunting/fishing all the more special.


Yessir!


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

What a wonderful deer season we had this past year!!! Me and daughter Taylor took our biggest deer ever down in South Texas and some nice hill country deer and of course some delicious Axis!!! Looking forward to 2013 deer season!!


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

Boat parade pics. Cheap camera.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Mrschasintail said:


> Can someone give huntinguy some green for me! That is awesome!


All ready did!! Gotcha covered.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

It's even a while since I've posted. Been doing a ton of skiing and hiking up here. Snow has been come and go, but I've been blessed to hit it when it dumps. Enjoyed some ski time w 2Cooler John Galt.
View attachment 571866
Ghengis Khan and Dragons Teeth at Vail
View attachment 571869
Christmas at The Broadmoore
View attachment 571871
backside of Vail
View attachment 571872
new toy for Christmas 
View attachment 571873
Christmas in Breck
View attachment 571874
my view from Breck house 






cold day skiing

Happy to say I'll be home for cookoff and 
around March for good.


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Summer fun










Sweet baby Jayston










Not quite captain Dave but not bad for a single dude!


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Lake Somerville SP, Nails Creek Unit Last Weekend With the Scout Troop*

We camped at the h2o only equestrian loop at the Nails Creek Unit. Half our group is going to Philmont this summer. They backpacked in to one of the remote camps along the Trailway Saturday night. I led the younger ones on a day hike.

Duck season was winding down but there are good signs that the White Bass run is already starting.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> New old school style build I am working on. The old Lamiglass honey blanks were a favorite of mine and this one looks just like them in a MHX blank. It's already getting pretty slick, that's just 3 coats of color protector on it and I haven't put the first coat of epoxy on yet. It's still at least a couple of weeks away from being ready to get slimed up.


I like that wrap, simple and clean.


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

*Mission*

My 2013 mission !!!! Bow mission !!!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Well, I received some Props this week for inspiring some folk to get back into the kitchen or to kick it up a notch.. Good deal. I don't think I can stop either.. Gotta eat and after you cook fresh, you tend to be selective on what n where you eat.. 

Some Gluten Free pancakes with some Habanero Maple Syrup

Cheekeen Piquante 

Ritz Stuffed Fillets

Honey Chipotle Cheeken w Roasted Veggies. ( Snuck Butternut Squash to the daughter ) 

Stuffed Pig Chops

Mexican Eggplant

Daughter showing shes boss of the crew a few years ago..


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

tentcotter said:


> Boat parade pics. Cheap camera.


I could have looked at those pics for hours, back in my younger, wilder days.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Captain Dave said:


> Cheekeen Piquante


now you got me dying for some squirrel (or maybe chicken) piquante!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Hanging with Scotty Cameron


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

brotherDave said:


> Uh oh












Did the one in the back get a ticket? :slimer:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

MEGABITE said:


> Did the one in the back get a ticket? :slimer:


I'm glad the airbag went off to protect that idiot. I grew up in Pasadena w/ Pasadena Cops. I'm SO glad I now reside in Pearland. I will have to add that I am much more civilized now.


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)

Bald Eagles this morning. 
View attachment 571948

View attachment 571949

View attachment 571950


----------



## ToddyTrout (Mar 15, 2005)

Laguna Madre sunset this week
Baffin Bay sunrise this week


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Junior got a new pony to get him through college, hopefully!!!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Rough life.......


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

Just chillin'









Great beer









My daughter not wanting to touch the fish


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

Got a fish tank yesterday and a few fish from a guy on craigs list.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

ctcc said:


> Bald Eagles this morning.
> View attachment 571948
> 
> View attachment 571949
> ...


Awesome pictures.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

The one and only Bob Vokey


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

The delay on my camera phone got me, not the best pics. But this was the first time I ever saw a Mercedez pulling a F250, although they werent going to fast.


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

1. With the spring weather, it has me thinking of spring turkeys. One I shot a few years ago.
2. Sugarbee holding a gator, she's half coonarse, may see her on Swamp People someday!! lol
3. Me and my lil Sugarbee at "Father's Day Breakfast" at her school. Father's day is in June so the school celebrated for us dad's to be with the kids at school. 2Cool.

Mike


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

ctcc said:


> Bald Eagles this morning.
> View attachment 571948
> 
> View attachment 571949
> ...


Are these around Pearland or the Manvil area?


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

I won the Find Paul Azinger at The PGA Show today per his tweet

He signed his book for me

Very cool


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Took the wife and kiddos down to matagora. Fishing sucked but it was a beautiful day AND I suckered the wife into fishing










Daughter walking the beach










My son got a set of shark jaws at the bait camp










I've got more but my photobucket mobile app keeps crashing.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

*My son*

My son the Eagle Scout with Double Silver Palms. Also a Hornaday Badge and soon to be awarded the Hornaday Bronze Medal.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Today's lunch-In N Out double double animal style
Angry birds-Canada Goose


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Pensacola beach


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

bear hide said:


> My son the Eagle Scout with Double Silver Palms. Also a Hornaday Badge and soon to be awarded the Hornaday Bronze Medal.


Job well done. We had a rep from SHAC Conservation Committee at our last Roundtable. Said more Scouts earn lifesaving awards than conservation (Hornaday) awards.


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

bear hide said:


> My son the Eagle Scout with Double Silver Palms. Also a Hornaday Badge and soon to be awarded the Hornaday Bronze Medal.


He better be applying to the Naval Academy!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

It was good stuff!


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

*Billystix*

Billystix,flounder


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

Went to Ruidoso last week and took my new camera with me. Here's some of the results.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

One more from me taken with my new TG-820. My old camera still works, but it was getting a little worse for the wear after 5000 pics or so. 

Joey and Blue are best buds, which is funny considering Blue outweighs him by 105 pounds. If you are a little dog and need a friend, I guess having a big one is the way to go


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

and a few more from the Three Rivers Petroglyphs


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Finished my book of Israel. Came out great!


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

dale

Pink Floyd The Wall


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I had to take a drive from Hershey PA to Lititz PA today its cold here. Wish I were back in TEXAS.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Old Mexico sunset and some pretty good buck fight pics.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

ToddyTrout said:


> Laguna Madre sunset this week
> Baffin Bay sunrise this week


 Gorgeous!!! Can't wait to get the Pathfinder down there.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Loving this weather!
Leaving for work








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

10 month old thread revived? Smack lay off the dro!!! lol


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

capt. david said:


> 10 month old thread revived? Smack lay off the dro!!! lol


:spineyes:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

capt. david said:


> 10 month old thread revived? Smack lay off the dro!!! lol


Smac's lives an endless Friday.... WTG !:rotfl:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Hey Smack......crack is whack !


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)

*Smac!!!!! Help Me!!!!*



Smackdaddy53 said:


> Loving this weather!
> Leaving for work
> View attachment 884362
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what day it is............Really mess me up this morning.






Great Picture Smac!!!!!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow, it is Thursday. Cmon Friday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

puff puff pass


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

legalize it !


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

capt. david said:


> 10 month old thread revived? Smack lay off the dro!!! lol





Bocephus said:


> Hey Smack......crack is whack !





big john o said:


> puff puff pass





okmajek said:


> legalize it !


Did yall get the same nasty PM I got??:rotfl:


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

big john o said:


> puff puff pass


... I always prefer mine in the form of brownies.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

How do you dig up a thread this old????????????????????????????????


----------

